# What won't they eat?



## SandyK

Sorry to see Brooks was a little naughty today. I am sure he has given you all the sorry mom looks and batted those golden eyes at you!!


----------



## Willow52

One day Hank ate 4 game pieces from Trouble. I can't imagine why after the first non-flavorful piece he'd eat 3 more! We had confetti poop for a day or 2 after that.


----------



## newport

Lola eats ANYTHING. I have never had a dog put so many things in her mouth before. I bought her a new toy a week ago- she murdered it- and chewed it up into pieces....( a heavy duty toy supposssssssssssssssssly...) in her poop next day I found pieces of blue and orange plastic.....:doh:. I am constantly pulling things out of her mouth- things I drop that even I do not know I dropped! She really has good eye sight- do not have to worry about that!:no:


----------



## lgnutah

I just realized that red plastic tape stuff that was in his stomach probably was from the stuff left outside by the roofers (Brooks got into their store of Maruchen Instant Noodles-I found him with the box that he had torn to shreds and a noodle pack in his mouth.....who knows what other food they left sitting outside that he ate?)


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Penny's not one to eat/swallow stuff. But, I had a Malamute years ago who ate the little Christmas lights off an evergreen outside!:doh: I never understood why all that glass didn't kill her but she was one tuff doggie! The lights were plugged in at the time. :bowl:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

And is he on a special diet for food allergies or anything like that? Wouldn't that be the irony? Eat all kinds of cr*p but can't tolerate dog food! 



lgnutah said:


> I just realized that red plastic tape stuff that was in his stomach probably was from the stuff left outside by the roofers (Brooks got into their store of Maruchen Instant Noodles-I found him with the box that he had torn to shreds and a noodle pack in his mouth.....who knows what other food they left sitting outside that he ate?)


----------



## Belle's Mom

Penny's Mom -

That is hilarious - plugged in lights.......LMAO


----------



## LuvOurGoldens13

We have 2 Golden's, Dewey 5 y/o and Daisy 1.5 y/o. Dewey will only chew on chewy bones and loves tennis balls. Daisy...on the other hand, will eat anything that can fit in her mouth. Just last night she swallowed a ankle sock...whole!! Of course we freaked. This morning, first thing we called our Vet, but... just after we got off the phone she vomited it back up. Someone is looking out for Daisy...LOL!!! She has eaten so many paper towels, dropped medications, napkins, paper, pieces of tennis balls and many other things. She even swallowed a huge piece of rawhide, we took her to the Vet and had an x-ray, the rawhide was moving well but the Vet seen a metal twist tie in her bowel., which she did pass later that night. Our baby girl has almost put us in therapy for stress relief. I think our BP has raised since we purchased her as a pup. Although, she is well worth the issues, her energy and special nature can just make your day. Dewey is just an all around perfect Golden!!


----------



## cubbysan

One facecloth recently cost me $5600 to have removed from Brady's stomach and intestines - thank goodness I love him so much!

My goldens LOVE empty toilet paper rolls! The are constantly stealing them from the trash.


----------



## lgnutah

Any paper we have handled (mail, tissues, etc) that is in the trash is what Brooks will go for and then prance by us (so we see he has it) then run under the table and start eating it.
He must be thinking he is playing that game that dogs play with each other, "see what I have? Nanny nanny boo boo, you can't catch me!" then they must eat the thing to show the other dog how great the item is)


----------



## cubbysan

lgnutah said:


> Any paper we have handled (mail, tissues, etc) that is in the trash is what Brooks will go for and then prance by us (so we see he has it) then run under the table and start eating it.
> He must be thinking he is playing that game that dogs play with each other, "see what I have? Nanny nanny boo boo, you can't catch me!" then they must eat the thing to show the other dog how great the item is)


Yep - whenever one of the goldens is under the kitchen table, I know it is time to do a mouth check!!!


----------



## AlanP

My daughter's golden, Duke, once pulled an entire, large, stuffed-crust, Pizza Hut pizza off of the kitchen counter, got it out of the box, and ate the whole thing. 

Another time, we brought four ribeye steaks off the grill and set them on a plate in the center of the kitchen table. All he left were the greasy drag marks where he pulled them across the table.

But the weirdest was when we came back from shopping, and I put a ten pound bag of sugar on the kitchen floor, and I forgot to put it away. I had accidentally poked a hole in the top of the bag at the store. A few minutes later, Duke came upstairs with his face caked with sugar and his eyes almost fused shut. He enlarged the little hole and ate about a third of the bag. Over three pounds of sugar! My wife filled his water bucket (about a gallon) and he drank the whole bucket. Then he went downstairs and threw up what was essentially Karo syrup. Gin-clear puddles all over the place. Thankfully, the basement floor is tile. I never thought a dog would eat sugar.


----------



## Stef_Walsh

Ace hasn't swallowed anything too strange (that I know of) but it's not uncommon for his bowel movements to be multicoloured and filled with unknown things.

A few weeks ago, my sister left Ace gated in the kitchen while she went to pick up my niece from kindergarten, and when she got home Ace had eaten two full loafs of bread and a bag of bagels. Just last week he hauled a full container of butter off the counter and licked it clean while my sister napped in the living room. We now keep the cupboards securely closed, and leave nothing on the edge of the counters. I also told my sister to put Ace in his kennel when she's not watching him, lest he eat himself to death.


----------



## bbuzz

Pills that need to be taken!!!!


----------



## Muddypaws

OMIGOD!! I am giong to give my two the biggest hugs when I get home. Bless their little golden hearts they don't counter surf and don't eat things. And I will stop complaining about them NOT cleaning the floor when I drop something in the kitchen. I will happily clean it up now and stop complaining!!


----------



## Pemphredo

OMG I know I shouldn't laugh about any of this but some of these things were so funny. AND I really shouldn't laugh because at 7 weeks old Sharlette is already giving me a run for my money on the eating random things. I am about every 5 min having to pull some non edible object from her mouth and I say " GAH why are you eating that" if she finds it and it is on the floor she will eat it. NO MATTER WHAT IT IS! I dread when she is old enough to eat bigger things. UHG am I in for it.


----------



## Alaska7133

I'm a home remodeling contractor. Our crews have learned that certain items are very edible by dogs. The biggest item they love is blue masking tape. Something in the glue they really enjoy. We have to keep that stuff locked up when we are in a house with dogs. The other thing some really like is collated staples, screws and nails. They are collated with strips of plastic. They get to chewing on them and before you know it they've eaten quite a bit. We also see carpet padding getting chewed too. It's amazing how much they can pack away. Some dogs are very sneaky about it too. Of course the guys occasionally loose a lunch to a wandering dog nose!


----------



## Gwen

If I am late returning home from work, 3 1/2 year old Nygel will get any type of paper (mail, newspapers, magazines, toilet paper, etc, etc) and chew it up in a million pieces. Ironically, I work 1 1/2 hours later on Fridays and he's okay with that  He obviously knows the days of the week.

Now, 13 month old Thai likes eating shoes, socks, underwear and anything else that he can get his mouth on. There are times when I'm cleaning up the backyard dog dirt that I wonder what he was eating because there are coloured pieces in his feces.

3 year old Razz doesn't eat anything but he likes to tear apart stuffed toys and tear the fabric off any tennis ball available.

The only dog toy safe in our home is lacrosse balls - we've actually had the same orange lacrosse ball for 7 mos to throw for the boys. Not only are they less expensive @ $3.99/each than "normal" dog balls but much more durable as well.


----------



## newport

I so enjoyed this post!! I laughed all the way through it. Thanks for sharing all the great insights to our wonderful sweet goldens


----------



## desilu

I got Lucy as a puppy and she never counter surfed. Then we brought Desi home and our counters haven't been safe since. The weirdest thing they've eaten is a whole canteloupe - rind and all. It disappeared off the counter and reappeared a day or two later - if you know what I mean.


----------



## doggiedad

if your dog isn't house broken yet crate him when you're away
or make a secure area for him.


----------



## CharliedogsDad

Some of the items on Charlie's menu:
sunglasses
pens
plastic flower pots
the yellow pages
the plastic caps from doorstops
Hall Pass - he destroyed the dvd and packaging before I could send it back to Blockbuster
packs of gum the kids leave around the house

That's all I can think of for now. Funny thing is he knows he's not supposed to have this stuff. He gets that "I'm busted" look on his face, gets his stern lecture and walks away sulking.


----------



## Randysmama

This is really gross, but one of Randy's favorite things to eat out of the trash is used pads. One time I came home and he promptly threw up three of them, which is a good thing because those things can cause intestinal blockage! We now pick up our bathroom trash cans everytime we leave the house. He will also eat paper.

Our other goldens were worse. Hayley ate a bar of Irish Spring soap and a gingerbread house once. Shana threw up about 12 peach pits...we didn't even have any peaches!! She also ate three of those huge muffins from Costco off the countertop. Barney once ate a bunch of dime rolls and left the dimes in a neat little pile! Reggie was our only golden who didn't get into stuff.


----------



## Amberbark

Oh my, I'm cracking up! So scary, but true, these random things that they eat. Amber latest favorites: kitty tootsie rolls :no:, small sticks, pea gravel (she usually spits this out with a dejected look), her Pap sister's stuffed animals, part of a Cool-Whip plastic container. Short tale: we were feeding Amber a bland diet of chicken and rice to get her over a bout of gastroenteritis in a Cool-Whip bowl. Now mind you I hold the bowl and let her finish in about 15 seconds. On New Years Eve, hubby feeds Amber her chicken and rice dinner. After sitting for about 5 minutes, I said that she is really quiet. I jumped up after already figuring it out. Yup, he LEFT the Cool-Whip container and she chewed up about 1/4 of it in five minutes. I called the ER vet and she said to give Amber a PB sandwich every 10 minutes for a couple of hours. I thought that was extreme, but she did have a few sparse PB sandwiches over that night and the next day. We have been checking the poo every time and various items have appeared, including an "open here" soft label off of a stuffed animal. Sheesh, she is never left alone and she still has time to eat part of an animal. All have been taken away for now except for antlers, a ball and a Kong. 
It really does get frustrating doesn't it???? :wavey:


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Wow and I thought my Cody was a garbage disposal lol! He ate rocks, my wedding ring, TV remote, lots of slippers and shoes, garden bark.

Wyatt for some reason only eats edible objects He does not bother anything laying out......


----------



## Amberbark

@Wyatt's mommy

Wyatt is a VERY GOOD BOY!!:smooch:


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Amberbark said:


> @Wyatt's mommy
> 
> Wyatt is a VERY GOOD BOY!!:smooch:


Thanks I think we just got lucky He doesn't even dig: However he was still a handful (hyper) as a younger pup......kept telling him if he wasn't so darn cute he would have been gone along time ago lol!


----------



## Amberbark

Wyatt looks a lot like Amber, but she is darker. Even with the tennis ball.....




Wyatt's mommy said:


> Thanks I think we just got lucky He doesn't even dig: However he was still a handful (hyper) as a younger pup......kept telling him if he wasn't so darn cute he would have been gone along time ago lol!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Amberbark said:


> Wyatt looks a lot like Amber, but she is darker. Even with the tennis ball.....


He does! Actually that is a old picture of Wyatt, I need to update. He just turned 19 months and has darkened to his ear color. This picture makes him look a little lighter than what he really is. Amber is a cutie!!!


----------



## baumgartml16

O I know the feeling...we can't trust Koda to be outside ever without our constant supervision because she will eat every stick and twig she can find out there if we didn't. My sisters dog got a piece of stick lodged in his throat and stopped breathing so I am very paranoid about sticks now...

We haven't had her actually eat anything horrible yet, she tries though.

She does the same thing and runs under the table, that's how we know we have a chase on our hands. Most treats won't get her to drop it either..she is so naughty that way! But I love her to pieces!


----------



## Evie

I have just returned from x-rays for Evie because she ate part of a leather shoelace and then had gut troubles. I can tell you for sure, however, that she won't willingly ingest 200 cc of barium, even if it is strawberry flavored. (Or a cheerio off the floor. Or any kind of Iams dog food.)

No shoelace or any other foreign object was found inside Evie, by the way. The barium does seem to have made her feel better (!) but if you ask me it's a darned expensive way to soothe a dog's stomach...she's lucky she's so sweet, isn't she?


----------



## NYJoe

I know it's not meant to be funny, but this thread's title says it all. 

I don't even know where to begin! Ollie is 2 now and when it's time to do the doo-doo pickup in the yard, it's always interesting to see what I'll find. The best was when he ate some Cray-ons as a puppy. Rainbow poo...

This Christmas was interesting as well. Every day from the day we put the tree up and decorated it till we took it down, there were less and less ornaments on it. I'm home from work first so if there wasn't a dismembered angel or mangled pine cone on the carpet, I'd spot a pile of 3 or 4 arranged neatly in the yard. Gather them up, put them on the counter and watch my wifes reaction when she got home.

He eats his toys as well. Like the rubber bones with big knotted ropes through them. He'll take the rope apart and start eating the bone part. In the trash it goes. Then the rope turns into a huge pile of strings all over the house. He doesn't seem to eat the rope\strings though. Strange.

About the only toy he can't eat, and I guess it's a good thing, is his large treat Kong. Either he hasn't tried or just can't.
Oh, and the homework. I just can't get it through the boys head to not leave his homework ANYWHERE that Ollie can get it. He eats the bills also.... I don't mind that at all.


----------



## elly

My last G R had a thing for balloons. I used to think the kids party balloons were going up the chimney each birthday but in fact she was popping them and eating them. I only discovered when instead of just blowing up two or three loose ones to put by the presents in the morning I blew up all the balloons for the party the night before. Early the next day I heard lots of popping and by the time I reached the room she was munching the remains of the last one. The vet was amazed but we had to laugh at the latex fetish part..and he told me to start counting coloured parts in her pooh as luckily I knew how many balloons there had been! Well..when it came to passing them she passed many as neatly parcelled poohs in coloured bags  and to this day we still laugh about it when we meet as hes still our wonderful vet for Chester too. Chester appears to like balloons too!


----------



## revkev6

luckily my Nash has been pretty good about eating things but my parents two goldens are a completely different story! their male Duke ate a rock only slightly smaller than a bar of soap that required removal. their female ate all but the soles of a pair of my fathers work boots! I swear they are crossed with goats somewhere along the line!


----------



## BriGuy

Cookie is getting better with age, but when she was a little puppy I was teaching her "Leave It" using treats and the clicker. She did a fantastic job with the training, and I went to give her a good pat and the clicker fell out of my shirt pocket onto the floor. Even though I told her to Leave It, she ate the clicker. Luckily her Drop It was better than her Leave It and she eventually spit it out.


----------



## goldensrbest

Cambridge,found a dead rat, she mouthed it but did not eat it, i got to her , YUCK,A RAT!


----------



## Amberbark

Oh my, almost ate the Clicker....no.....lol! :wavey:





BriGuy said:


> Cookie is getting better with age, but when she was a little puppy I was teaching her "Leave It" using treats and the clicker. She did a fantastic job with the training, and I went to give her a good pat and the clicker fell out of my shirt pocket onto the floor. Even though I told her to Leave It, she ate the clicker. Luckily her Drop It was better than her Leave It and she eventually spit it out.


----------

